# Timpul corect al verbului a şti



## jazyk

Preşedintele şi-a cerut scuze şi a spus că nu a ştiut nimic despre aceste acuzaţii de corupţie.

De ce s-a scris _a ştiut _şi nu _ştia_? Limba română se comportă ca limba portugheză sau spaniolă în acest caz: _a ştiut_ înseamnă a-se informa, a descoperi, şi _ştia _înseamnă a avea cunoştinţă?


----------



## OldAvatar

_A ştiut_ şi _ştia _reprezintă acelaşi verb. Doar timpurile sunt diferite: perfect compus, respectiv imperfect.
În acest caz a fost, probabil, preferat perfect compus pentru a păstra acelaşi timp pentru toate verbele frazei, din moment ce autorul a început fraza cu _Preşedintele şi-a cerut scuze_.


----------



## jazyk

> _A ştiut_ şi _ştia _reprezintă acelaşi verb. Doar timpurile sunt diferite: perfect compus, respectiv imperfect.


Mulţumesc, dar aceasta a fost o explicaţie nenecesară. Titlul pe care l-am dat acestei întrebării este _timpul corect al verbului a şti_, ce înseamnă că ştiu că este vorba de acelaşi verb.



> În acest caz a fost, probabil, preferat perfect compus pentru a păstra acelaşi timp pentru toate verbele frazei, din moment ce autorul a început fraza cu _Preşedintele şi-a cerut scuze_.


Dar opţia _ştia_ ar fi incorectă în contextul acesta?


----------



## OldAvatar

1. Cu tot respectul, am avut senzaţia că ai bănuit că nu doar timpurile sunt diferite, ci şi sensurile verbului...
2. *Opţiunea *_ştia _ar fi fost corectă. În general, însă, _ştia _presupune şi raportarea la un moment temporal. De ex: _ştia despre acel fapt înainte de a se întâmpla_.


Seară bună,
OA


----------



## beenni

Cum bine ai sesizat, este vorba despre o functie mai degraba aspectuala a verbului "a sti". Imperfectul ar suna mai bine, cu siguranta. Insa utilizarea perfectului compus nu este gresita. As vrea sa stiu cum percep fraza si alti vorbitori nativi. Ai aici dovada de cat de libera este distributia timpurilor verbale intr-o fraza romaneasca. Nici urma de "consecutio temporum".


----------



## Liantasse

Eu cred ca s-a preferat perfectul compus ca să se arate că atunci, în trecut, nu a avut cunoştinţă despre acele acuzaţii, dar a aflat despre ele înaintea momentului prezent.

Dacă s-ar spune: „Preşedintele şi-a cerut scuze şi a spus că nu ştia nimic despre aceste acuzaţii de corupţie“, eu aş înţelege că a aflat despre ele abia acum.


----------



## Dumiac

jazyk said:


> Limba română se comportă ca limba portugheză sau spaniolă în acest caz: _a ştiut_ înseamnă a-se informa, a descoperi, şi _ştia _înseamnă a avea cunoştinţă?



Verbul _a şti_ în română înseamnă numai "a avea cunoştinţă". Sensul pe care îl are verbul _saber_ la timpurile perfecte în spaniolă şi portugheză îi corespunde verbului românesc _a afla_:
Preşedintele nu ştia nimic despre acuzaţiile de corupţie, dar a aflat de la Cutărescu. (Adică Cutărescu i-a spus despre acuzaţii.)


----------

